# Help - Walking backwards, kicking - bleating



## LegendsCreekFarm (Dec 27, 2011)

Good morning everyone! I am hoping for some advice. 

I have a wether who is kept in with a buck, they are best buds. This morning during feeding the wether would not eat his hay, and is yelling loudly every. He keeps walking backwards and kicking his feet behind him. He is also contracting his gut like he is trying to poo, but nothing is coming out. 

I checked him for injuries, got him to eat some green leaves, but I haven't seen him pee or poo yet. 

My first guess is constipation because he is certainly not bloated (we have seen this before). Second could be a urinary infection or stone. Any ideas at all? 

What can I do to help. In case of constipation, I am giving him some mineral oil up his butt right now, and milk of magnesia down his throat.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My first guess would be a stone, second would be that the buck hurt him with rut. Check his bung for injury, check right below to almost between his hind legs for a full bladder. Check around his sheath for crystals, small amounts of blood, etc. Watch him until he pees for sure. You could feel up his penis for a lump if needed. If he's not drinking that's a good indication he's blocked. 

And HI :wave: Haven't seen you in a while. You guys helped so much before. Now we have a bigger problem with these new laws but, we're trying to deal. Rolof is now stuck in Germany. If you want to hear the whole story PM me a thumbs up and I'll tell you the whole sordid tale.


----------



## LegendsCreekFarm (Dec 27, 2011)

Well I felt around between his legs and I can't say with certainty that I felt a full bladder. He got very uncomfortable when I was feeling for a lump on his penis, but I am almost certain I do feel a lump, and he was very sensitive towards it but I am not certain. There is no blood or crystals.

I still haven't seen him drink, he is standing in the same spot and is very uncomfortable. I am not sure what to do at this point and I would like to avoid calling the vet if it's not life threatening, though if I can't remedy this myself I will be calling her over.


----------



## LegendsCreekFarm (Dec 27, 2011)

We looked again and I believe it's certainly a stone. There is a lump in the shaft area and when it's touched he screams. Does anyone know what to do?

Thanks!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

This is an emergency. It's time to call the vet. A large stone is beyond our ability to cure. I am so sorry, I was really afraid that it would be that.


----------



## LegendsCreekFarm (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm going to call the vet, I will keep everybody posted, thank you for the help.


----------



## KristiStone (Apr 29, 2015)

Praying all works out well for you and your goat. So sorry you both are having to deal with this.


----------



## LegendsCreekFarm (Dec 27, 2011)

I just wanted to update everyone on Bosley. The vets did an ultrasound and couldn't see a stone so they think he may have passed it before they got a chance to see him. They also said that there is supposed to be 1 lump inside the penis, but anything abnormal or large is a problem. They gave him a catheter with some solution to break up any stones, and some muscle relaxers and banamine to help him relax and get out any other stones. 

We need to drench him with water for a few days and keep him comfortable, but he is eating so that is a good sign. He has not yet drank anything on his own. We are going to keep watch on him and will keep you all posted. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully he will do well for you. Is the vet having you do ammonium chloride too?


----------



## LegendsCreekFarm (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes we are giving him the tablets to chew and he actually likes them, but she also said letting him drink apple cider vinegar will help.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad you took him to the vet and is doing OK.

Good advice given, hope he feels better soon.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

So glad you got him to the vet..reading through this morning a felt a rise of panic!!..so glad he is mending


----------



## LegendsCreekFarm (Dec 27, 2011)

Sad news. We decided to have the vet come euthanize this morning. Bosley was going downhill with each hour. His lungs filled with water and we believe his bladder ruptured. 

Thanks so much for the advice and warm wishes. I can't believe this happened to such a happy, healthy goat.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost him.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh..so very sorry.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm very very sorry for your loss. It is critical that you review your feeding program during this difficult time. Some type of calcium and phosphorus imbalance caused Bosley's stones and although bucks and does are less prone to Urinary Calculi, the correct balance is important for all goats. When you are up for it, post a summary of every thing the goats are fed and quantities each day so we can help identify any issues. Definitely want to keep your buck healthy as I'm sure he is lonely.


----------



## KristiStone (Apr 29, 2015)

Oh, so sorry to hear this. This is the tough stuff of raising animals. Hugs to you and your family for your loss.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Thorn4u1 (May 5, 2021)

LegendsCreekFarm said:


> Sad news. We decided to have the vet come euthanize this morning. Bosley was going downhill with each hour. His lungs filled with water and we believe his bladder ruptured.
> 
> Thanks so much for the advice and warm wishes. I can't believe this happened to such a happy, healthy goat.


Brother even my goat facing the same problem walking backwards and yelling today already visited vet he has given 4 injection into his throat and said wait till tomorrow and visit again. 
Poor goat still yelling, can't bear the pain Bro... 
Can you help what to do is there any solution for that?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I am so sorry fir your loss.


----------

